# 2000 (et quelque) fois merci à OlivierG !!!



## DDT

Au gentleman   du forum français un *MERCI​​* tout à fait géant !

*T'es trop fort, Olivier !!!​*​
DDT


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*MERCI!!!!*
2000​


----------



## emma42

Merci, Olivier.

Tu es chouette, toi!

(Désolée de te tutoyer, mais c'est quelquefois difficile pour une anglaise. Je ne veux pas être impolie).

Chapeau!​


----------



## timpeac

Félicitations Olivier, et merci !


----------



## geve

Joyeux postiversaire, et toutes mes félicitations,
levons tous nos verres, en cette occasion !


----------



## cuchuflete

Olivier!  Merci!

 You are a man of many talents and skills,
and it's an honor to share these pages with you.

Your calm wisdom brings sanity to the mod team,
and your fotos keep winning praise. 

Un abrazote fuerte,
cuchu​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Olivier, je ne te connais pas beaucoup mais je vois des traces de ton passage un peu partout. 
Je te souhaite une aussi longue vie que lui dans le forum (au moins) !


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks!


----------



## Agnès E.

Champagne et caviar pour Olivier ? Oui, oui, bien sûr, mais...
Que nenni ! Moi je préfère...
Foie gras et vin moëlleux !

Bravo, Olivier !


----------



## lauranazario

Cher Olivier,
THIS will forever have a special meaning for me --especially when seen it drawn on a White T-Shirt! 

Une grande étreinte amicale,
LN


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations!
and
Thank you
Olivier​ 



May you always be fruitful and may your posts continue to multiply.  ​ 


U&K
LRV
x x x​


----------



## anangelaway

Bravo et merci Olivier !!!  
Alors, oui pour le plat principal, non non ne bouge pas. 
Ferme les yeux...
Voilà, ouvre! Magret de canard, des cèpes aussi?
Puis pour le vin, un Cahors, ça te va? 
_Allez! Bon appétit!_

Puis, après on va danser...


----------



## GenJen54

Felicitations et Merci!


----------



## mickaël

Merci, Joyeux postiversaire!

Cadeau, quelques avatars originaux, si vous vous lassez de l'actuel...  


http://greatrooms.net/current/Thumbnails/Fabrice%20Huile%20d'Olive.jpg
http://www.cavedejj.com/images/Huile%20d'Olive.jpg
http://www.maisonvins.com/olive/olives/soulas.jpg


----------



## cherine

Bravo et 2000 félicitations ​


----------



## Lancel0t

COngratulations OlivierG!


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Olivier !

Ces 2000 sont une belle récolte  !


----------



## LV4-26

Ceci
est un 
rébus
approximatif

Bravo et bonne route vers les 3000


----------



## linguist786

FELICITATIONS!

that's just about where my originality ends.


----------

